# Craftsman Professional Router



## DanMasshardt (Oct 30, 2012)

This is normally $169 and has some great features for the price. 2.5hp, soft start, variable speed, fixed and plunge bases. 

Right now it is $118.99 for craftsman club members (free to join)

I'm not allowed to post links yet but it's easy to find online.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd Dan's post
Craftsman 2 1/4HP, Variable Speed, Fixed -Base Router - NewWoodworker.com LLC

==



DanMasshardt said:


> This is normally $169 and has some great features for the price. 2.5hp, soft start, variable speed, fixed and plunge bases.
> 
> Right now it is $118.99 for craftsman club members (free to join)
> 
> I'm not allowed to post links yet but it's easy to find online.


----------

